# Can you help me please!



## Kevin90 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi i was wondering if any one could help me, i am currently studying Product Design in uni.
For my current project i am doing an audio system/Ipod dock. 

I was wondering if it could be posible to tell me what you look out for when they go and buy a sterio or any other sound systems (speakers, headphones, Iphone-dock any thing).

I need to know about shape (maby curved wood or so), size ,materials, price range but also sound.
Really anything that you lookout for when you intend to buy a sound system


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I have to say that I don't much care about how the sound equipment looks like or what it's made of, if the sound quality is good and there are enough connections in the amplifier.

I know there are some fancy looking equipment around which resemble works of art, but I'd rather spend my money on the technical quality than the design.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Sound quality is the prime factor


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

Sound quality my first choice for sure, but I won't mind to have a lovely design of amplifiers such as with a look of different musical instruments rather than the box-shape on my desk top. ehm, I am selling you my new idea, should I got paid for it? Here you go, amplifier should look like mini violin, mini guitar, mini piano, or a beautiful woman....come on, you guys can do it.

I want million dollars for my idea.... (just kidding) I wish you great secuss on your projects.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to say sound is the first factor, but really, price comes first, then sound. And usually the sound doesn't match the price I can pay, so I give up.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Some loudspeakers I have seen look really like some kind of sculptures and have even been given praise for their sound. B&O have been investing in the design for years, but you have to pay for it! For the same sum of money you could get better technical quality, although theirs have been always at least good, too. There are people, who want their AV-equipment to be a part of the furniture, and are willing to pay for it through the nose. Maybe some of them really even like music, but I would guess it's the music that matters among the forum members here. Good luck to your endeavour, though!


----------



## Organpiper61 (Jul 15, 2010)

For me sound quality is most important, but I have to concider the price of the equipment and try to balance the two.


----------

